# TDS/PPM in water higher after filtering with Berkey



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

Okay, when we tested our water (just a basic testing kit) nothing was abnormal. Our TDS count is 200-250 coming in. We use a berkey (ceramic filters) and the thing is that once we filter our water the TDS is around 350-400.

Is it the ceramic filter? We used to have the black ones, but with all the stuff that went on with them and their washer sealings, we just went back to the ceramic ones. Just trying to to understand what is making the PPM rise that much.

We just purchased a distiller, one electric and a non-electric one for when we need it and the water coming out is hitting at 6 PPM on the TDS so going to run most of our drinking water through that and use the Berkey water for food prep, etc.

So, anyone that has a good grip on this TDS/PPM want to let me know what is occuring from the top of the Berkey down to the bottom pot? I understand that without the proper testing, I won't know what the TDS is <Beneficial or whatnot minerals, etc, just curious>

Thanks


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Ceramic filters (Doulton, etc.) typically have granulated carbon inside as a secondary filter media. IIRC, that is held in place with a small screen (brass?). When you first use a ceramic filter, there will be visible carbon fines in the filtered water. That continues for quite a while, just not at the same levels.

If your water is acid or even neutral, you may also have some etching of the ceramic.

As a favor to me PLEASE do not call ceramic filters Berkey filters. It adds tremendously to the confusion over two very different products.


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

Sorry, wasn't trying to muddle the issue. I understand that the ceramics are different, in our home it's like calling a tissue paper a kleenex (regardless of the brand) but will watch it from now on.

These filters are about 6 months old and while I did not have a TDS meter when we installed them, once I got it I started monitoring the levels. 

I was just curious as to why it was so much higher. I read about the carbon particles and such, just figured that it would drop the level somewhat.

Thanks


----------

